# Minwax White Wash Pickling Stain?



## ChadB (Feb 1, 2013)

I am new to this form. I was wondering had anyone ever used White Wash Pickling Stain from Minwax? I have never used a water based stain. I am going to make a wooden sign with carved letters. I was thinking of using white oak. I would like it to have a faded white wash look and have the grain to show through. I also was thinking of staining or painting the letters black so if you have any ideas on that feel free to shoot me some.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You can achieve the same look without rasing the grain by thinning down some white oil based paint. All you have to do is brush or spray it on and wipe off as much excess as you like. When dry you should topcoat with a non-yellowing finish such as water based polyurethane or cab-acrylic lacquer.


----------



## ChadB (Feb 1, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> You can achieve the same look without rasing the grain by thinning down some white oil based paint. All you have to do is brush or spray it on and wipe off as much excess as you like. When dry you should topcoat with a non-yellowing finish such as water based polyurethane or cab-acrylic lacquer.


Thanks Steve
I tried that once with a white latex paint and I did not get the deep strong grain pattern I was looking for. What water to paint ratio should I use? I will try it on a sample pice of wood with the minwax to see what looks better.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never gotten the results I wanted with a water based product. It wasn't until I started using an oil based finish it started looking right to me. I liked to use Exterior Alkyd Flat enamel from Sherwin Williams. I believe it takes the linseed oil to give it the warmth it needs. If you can't purchase oil based paint where you live and can get linseed oil or tung oil you could add white tinting color to either to use as a stain.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could do some experimenting by buying different products and try making your own pickle stain. If you use an oil base paint, and thin, you may only get one shot, as it's made with paint resins and not just a pigment. An application may seal the wood. 

There are many oil base pickle stains available, that work very well. Cabot stains has a good variety.























.


----------

